# 66 389, new carb size?



## Artemis Entreri (Jan 13, 2010)

So I've got a 66 goat, 70k miles, needs a lot of work. Some of which requires it to leave the yard, getting the convertible top put on comes to mind, and eventually giving it to someone to finish up the body work I don't do.

My question is, which size carb(Want to stick with edelbrock) should I get for my 389? I assumed it would be the 600cfm, the 750 seems like overkill. It is a 66 389, don't think its out of a gto tho. 

Thanks,
-Steve-


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 750 would not be overkill. The tripower on my 389 is more than that, and stock GTO Quadrajet 4 barrel carbs from '67 on up are 750 cfms for the 400. A 600 would be, IMO, too small. Perhaps a 650 on up.


----------



## Artemis Entreri (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks man, got caught up with other projects and well just life, wondering if anyone had a 389 that they dropped a edelbrock 600 or 750 on and how they performed. Mostly as far as bolting them on and just going. I don't want to put a 600 on and not have enough carb if I do something to the engine to get more power, also don't want to bog down the 389 with a 750 if its too much for my engine and I don't upgrage any engine parts soon.

Thanks all, 
Steve


----------

